# Die Simpsons: Episode mit Michael Jackson wird gestrichen



## AlexanderGrassme (8. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Simpsons: Episode mit Michael Jackson wird gestrichen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die Simpsons: Episode mit Michael Jackson wird gestrichen*


----------



## Hurshi (8. März 2019)

Sind "Gasutauftritt"e nicht eh seit 1968 Verboten


----------



## ICamus (8. März 2019)

Was für ein totaler Schwachsinn das wieder ist. Was haben die Leute davon Jacksons Lebenswerk nachträglich zu erstören? Der Typ ist schon tot und irgendwelche Sexualstraten die vielleicht, oder vielleicht auch nicht, passiert sind werden dadurch nicht rückgängig gemacht.


----------



## Cobar (8. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Was für ein totaler Schwachsinn das wieder ist. Was haben die Leute davon Jacksons Lebenswerk nachträglich zu erstören? Der Typ ist schon tot und irgendwelche Sexualstraten die vielleicht, oder vielleicht auch nicht, passiert sind werden dadurch nicht rückgängig gemacht.


Es lässt sich Geld damit machen, also wird sowas immer gerne rausgehauen...
Das Vorgehen hier bei den Simpsons verstehe ich dagegen absolut nicht und wirkt eher so, als müsse man mit irgendwas mal wieder in die Nachrichten kommen.
Naja, ist für mich ohenhin eine der überbewertetsten Serien aller Zeiten.


----------



## Christian Doerre (8. März 2019)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Sind "Gasutauftritt"e nicht eh seit 1968 Verboten



Es ist Freitag! Sei doch nicht so!


----------



## DeathMD (8. März 2019)

Warum wird die ganze Episode gestrichen, wenn sowieso nur seine Stimme zu hören ist? Hätte es nicht gereicht, einfach die Stimme ein wenig zu verzerren?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9_ztVHAafk


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2019)

ach, als ob dass das erste mal ist dass man sowas macht


----------



## Sanador (8. März 2019)

Heutzutage gilt wohl "Schuldig bis die Unschuld bewiesen ist".

Aber ach, man kann es auch als Akt der Gnade sehen!
Denn somit wird Michael Jackson nicht mehr mit dieser Vollkatastrophe von Serie assoziiert werden können.


----------



## Xanbor (8. März 2019)

Hier war vor kurzem ein Artikel zu lesen, nach dem auf dem FIFA-Bild/Cover Ronaldo nicht mehr zu sehen ist - mit dem Hinweis, dass er ja unter Verdacht einer Sexualstraftat steht und dieses vor EA schlechte Presse bringen könnte, so zumindest der Konsens in der Diskussion. Und hier ist es nun genau andersrum, weil es ja, wie bei Ronaldo, nur vielleicht und möglich ist? Hmm, verstehe ich nicht, irgendjemand?


----------



## HandsomeLoris (8. März 2019)

Was ich bis jetzt so gehört habe ist die Glaubwürdigkeit der Dokumentation mehr als fragwürdig, aber wie es Cobar bereits schrieb: KA-TSCHING!
Die Folge zu streichen ist aber auch sonst unnötig: Michael Jackson leiht seine Stimme einer Figur, die sich als Michael Jackson ausgibt, die aber weder wie er aussieht, noch sonst etwas mit ihm gemeinsam hat, es könnte also genau so gut jemand sein, der seine Stimme imitiert.
Bill Cosby wurde in der Helter Shelter-Episode (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) von Dan Castalaneta imitiert, hatte also keinen Gastauftritt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. März 2019)

Dass nenne ich mal vorauseilenden gehorsam vor den Berufsempörten. Selbst wenn man Michael Jackson jemals irgendetwas nachgewiesen hätte (was nicht der Fall ist), gäbe es keinen Grund, die Folge zu zensieren, denn in der tut er ja nichts Verbotenes.


----------



## USA911 (8. März 2019)

Ja, ja das Gute Neue PC rechtsverständnis:

Hier sind es nur Anschuldigungen und es gab mal sowas wie: Man ist solange unschuldig bis eine Tat zweifelsfrei Nachgewiesen und man rechtskräftig verurteilt ist, genauso wie "In dubio pro reo"

Aber hey, wir zeigen lieber vorraus eilenden Gehorsam statt mal Kante zu zeigen und den eigenen Standpunkt zuvertreten.


----------



## HansHa (8. März 2019)

Lachhaft. Da will sich wohl eine Serie ins Gespräch bringen, die schon seit über 10 Jahren nur noch am abbauen ist. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich auch nur ein einziger Mensch über die Ausstrahlung dieser Folge beschwert hätte.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2019)

Weiß jemand eigentlich, was genau der Gag in der Szene war? Es geht ja um eine alte Folge. FALLS der Gag mit der bekannten Tatsache kokettiert, dass MJ sich nun mal gern mit Kindern umgab, zu tun hat, wäre es rein logisch nachvollziehbar, da man damit einem Shitstorm von gewissen Leuten, die keinen Humor haben, entgeht.


----------



## MrFob (8. März 2019)

Was wir mal braeuchten waeren die Krenim aus der Serie Star Trek Voyager. Die hatten eine Waffe, mit der sie Objekte, Individuen oder ganze Zivilisationen aus der Raumzeit entfernen konnten. Die waren dann nicht nur tot oder so, sondern die komplette Zeitlinie veraenderte sich, als haette es sie nie gegeben.

Deren Waffe koennte man dann einsetzen um so Leute wie Michael Jackson zu bestrafen. 



Spoiler



Vor zehn Jahren haetten die Simpsons am ehesten selbst noch eine Folge aus so einer Idee gemacht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. März 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand eigentlich, was genau der Gag in der Szene war? Es geht ja um eine alte Folge. FALLS der Gag mit der bekannten Tatsache kokettiert, dass MJ sich nun mal gern mit Kindern umgab, zu tun hat, wäre es rein logisch nachvollziehbar, da man damit einem Shitstorm von gewissen Leuten, die keinen Humor haben, entgeht.



Ich kenne die Folge nicht. Meines Wissens nach sprach Jackson einen Irren, der sich für Michael Jackson hielt. Der Gag war also, dass die Figur innerhalb der fiktionalen Realität nicht Michael Jackson war, aber eben außerhalb davon von ihm gespielt (gesprochen) wurde.


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2019)

Aha. Sehr Interessante Vorgehensweise.

Ich fasse mal zusammen: 
a) James Safechuck gibt in der neuen Doku an, er sei im Alter von 4-8 Jahren (1982-86) von Jackson hundertfach mißbraucht worden.
b) Wade Robson zog im Alter von 7 Jahren zu Jacksons Neverland Ranch. Dort soll er laut der aktuellen Doku 7 Jahre lang (1989-1996) von Jackson sexuell mißbraucht worden sein.
c) 2003-2005 gab es einen Prozeß wegen angeblichen Kindesmißbrauchs. Die Klägerfamilie verwickelte sich allerdings in Widersprüche und hatte offensichtlich gelogen. Zeugen der Verteidigung waren ua. Safechuck und Robson, die beide aussagen, daß Jackson sie nie unsittlich angefaßt hätte. Der Prozeß endete in einem Freispruch. Allerdings zahlte Jackson trotzdem 20 Mio an die Kläger.
d) 2009 stirbt Michael Jackson
e) 2013 fällt Robson plötzlich ein, daß Jackson ihn doch mißbraucht haben soll.
f) 2014 fällt Safechuck plötzlich ein, daß Jackson ihn doch mißbraucht haben soll.
g) 2015-17 werden deren Fälle als "zu spät" vom Gericht abgewiesen.
h) 2019 erscheint plötzlich diese 4h lange Doku mit ellenlangen Interviews von Safechuck und Robson.
i) diese Simpsons Folge wird entfernt.

Klar, jemand, der einer Familie anbietet, ihr 4 Jahre altes Kind bei sich wohnen zu lassen, ist auf jeden Fall seltsam und je nachdem, wie das genau abgelaufen ist, könnte auch das Wort _grausam _die Situation oder Jackson  passend beschreiben.

Ebenso klar, daß ein derartig verzerrtes Erleben der Kindheit psychische Schäden und/oder Traumata zur Folge haben kann.

Trotzdem: Im Alter von 25 bzw. 21 Jahren sollte man schon rückblickend feststellen können, ob Jackson einen nun mißbraucht hat oder nicht. Und nicht unter Eid eine Falschaussage tätigen, die man dann 12 Jahre später widerruft.

Und was soll das jetzt bringen, das nochmal aufzuwühlen? Jackson ist tot, der Zug ist abgefahren.

Die einzige Motivation, das jetzt mit aller Gewalt (eine *4 Stunden *Doku? Really?) nochmal ans Tageslicht zu zerren, kann doch nur sein, daß das eigene Geld alle ist, denn natürlich wird man nach einer solchen "Doku" von einer Talkshow in die nächste durchgereicht.

So, jetzt aber mal zu den Simpsons:
Solche Vorwürfe gibt es seit *1993(!)*
Warum wurde die Folge also erst jetzt rausgenommen?

Vor allem, weil es in der Doku scheinbar keinerlei neue Beweise geben soll.

Sprich: Hier wurde ein Stück Kultur letztendlich der Öffentlichkeit entzogen, weil gerade irgendwer völlig ohne Beweise laut rumpoltert. 


Meine Privatmeinung zu Jacksons Schuld: 
Er war seltsam, hatte keine normale Kindheit und wollte diese als Erwachsener nachholen. Er liebte "seine" Kinder, so, wie ein Vater seine Kinder liebt. Ich glaube nicht, daß Jackson sich auf der Neverlandranch oder sonstwo an Kindern vergangen hat und solche Vorfälle wie dieses quasi-_"Jackson ist unschuldig. - oh mein Geld ist alle, er ist doch schuldig."_ bestätigen meine Meinung nur.

Und jetzt hör ich mir ne Runde seine Hits an. 

Angefangen mit _"Lisa, it's your Birthday":_





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h02U2T2BpcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. März 2019)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ja, ja das Gute Neue PC rechtsverständnis:
> 
> Hier sind es nur Anschuldigungen und es gab mal sowas wie: Man ist solange unschuldig bis eine Tat zweifelsfrei Nachgewiesen und man rechtskräftig verurteilt ist, genauso wie "In dubio pro reo"
> 
> Aber hey, wir zeigen lieber vorraus eilenden Gehorsam statt mal Kante zu zeigen und den eigenen Standpunkt zuvertreten.



Ist doch inzwischen generell so. Die Öffentlichkeit teert und federt erst, egal was am Ende war, es reicht, wenn irgendwer ein paar Anschuldigungen raushaut.
Der aktuelle Fall ist doch dieser amerikanische Synchronsprecher Vic irgendwas, der irgendwelche weiblichen Fans belästigt haben soll. Der wurde deswegen entlassen und besagte Damen tönten in sozialen Medien immer, sie wollten ihn verklagen, aber nichts geschah. Stattdessen ist der momentane Stand, dass er jetzt die Studios verklagt, die ihn deswegen entlassen haben. 
Mal sehen, was draus wird. Sein Ruf ist in bestimmten Kreisen jedenfalls ruiniert.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Motivation, das jetzt mit aller Gewalt (eine *4 Stunden *Doku? Really?) nochmal ans Tageslicht zu zerren, kann doch nur sein, daß das eigene Geld alle ist, denn natürlich wird man nach einer solchen "Doku" von einer Talkshow in die nächste durchgereicht.
> 
> So, jetzt aber mal zu den Simpsons:
> Solche Vorwürfe gibt es seit *1993(!)*
> Warum wurde die Folge also erst jetzt rausgenommen?


Ich sehe da zwei logische Gründe:

- das Thema ist nun nach längerer Pause neu GANZ groß wieder da, und inzwischen gibt es eben social media & co, so dass man einem Shitstorm zuvorkommen will, weil man sich ziemlich sicher sein kann, dass viele Leute die Doku gesehen haben und erst jetzt von der Schuld überzeugt sind, bzw. jüngere Leute jetzt erst so richtig die Vorwürfe mitbekommen.
- den Machern wurde erst jetzt durch die lange "Zusammenfassung" klar, was passiert ist oder passiert sein könnte, und sie sind auch selbst nun älter, haben vlt jetzt erst viel mehr mit Kindern zu tun, weil sie nun selbst Kinder oder Neffen/Nichten haben, oder auch einfach nur viele Kinder aus dem Bekanntenkreis kennen. 





> Meine Privatmeinung zu Jacksons Schuld:
> Er war seltsam, hatte keine normale Kindheit und wollte diese als Erwachsener nachholen. Er liebte "seine" Kinder, so, wie ein Vater seine Kinder liebt. Ich glaube nicht, daß Jackson sich auf der Neverlandranch oder sonstwo an Kindern vergangen hat und solche Vorfälle wie dieses quasi-_"Jackson ist unschuldig. - oh mein Geld ist alle, er ist doch schuldig."_ bestätigen meine Meinung nur.


 Ich kenne die Doku noch nicht, aber habe MJ damals "normal" verfolgt, und ich bin sicher, er hatte eine Art Peter Pan-Komplex, war also selbst noch eher wie ein Kind, und daher umgab er sich mit Kindern. Dabei sind vielleicht auch Dinge passiert, die Kinder untereinander machen und die strenggenommen vlt "sexueller Natur" sind.

Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass einige Kinder - vor allem im Nachhinein und wenn immer wieder drauf rumgeritten wird - gewisse Dinge zuerst harmlos fanden, aber dann eben doch als "Missbrauch" empfunden haben oder aber sich durch das ständige Grübeln eine Überzeugung über Dinge aufbauten, die so gar nicht passiert sind. D.h. es muss nicht sein, dass die absichtlich lügen nur wegen Geld, sondern dass sie rein psychologisch davon überzeugt sind. solche Phänomene sind ja längst bewiesen: erzähl nur lang genug eine Lüge, dann glaubt man sie irgendwann oder wird zumindest den Kern der Lüge nicht mehr als Unsinn abtun.

zB sagen wir mal, jemand spielt den Babysitter für eine 8jährige, und dann badet er sie mit bestem Willen und ohne Hintergedanken, weil das Kind unbedingt baden wollte - die Eltern kommen nach Hause und sehen den Mann, wie er der Tochter grad mit einem Schwamm in einer gewissen Region zu Werke zu gehen scheint. Viele Eltern würden denjenigen dann Missbrauch vorwerfen und ihn rauswerfen oder schlimmeres, und man würde der Tochter eintrichtern, dass da grad was ganz ganz ganz schlimmes passiert sei - klar, dass die Tochter dann für den Rest ihres Lebens denkt, sie sei missbraucht worden, und sogar durch die Reaktion der Eltern traumatisiert wurde. Selbst wenn sie anfangs den Eltern sagt, dass sie doch so gerne baden wollte, werden die Eltern ihr vermutlich was anderes eintrichtern, damit das Kind ja nicht denkt, es sei selber schuld gewesen (schuld an etwas, was ja gar nicht passiert ist... ). Und schon nach ein paar Tagen denkt das Kind: Onkel Bab Ysitter hat mich ganz böse angefasst.  

Natürlich kann es sein, dass bei MJ vlt doch wirklich etwas klar unangemessenes geschah mit "bösem" Willen von MJ. Und es kann genauso gut sein, dass nichts passiert ist und die nun auftretenden "Opfer" alles nur erlogen haben. Oder eben, dass sie wirklich glauben, es sei was passiert. Oder eine Mischung aus allem.


Was ich btw. sehr gut finde ist, dass viele Medien die Doku sehr kritisch sehen und klarmachen, dass die Doku nicht unbedingt die Wahrheit, sondern unbedingt einen Skandal aufdecken will. Viele Medien stimmen also NICHT ein in den Tenor "Weg mit allem rund um MJ!"


----------



## HandsomeLoris (8. März 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand eigentlich, was genau der Gag in der Szene war? Es geht ja um eine alte Folge. FALLS der Gag mit der bekannten Tatsache kokettiert, dass MJ sich nun mal gern mit Kindern umgab, zu tun hat, wäre es rein logisch nachvollziehbar, da man damit einem Shitstorm von gewissen Leuten, die keinen Humor haben, entgeht.


Homer wird in der Folge in die Psychiatrie eingewiesen, wo er sich das Zimmer mit einem hünenhaften Weissen teilt, der sich als Michael Jackson vorstellt. Homer schämt sich, seine Familie von der Psychiatrie aus anzurufen, weshalb Michael das für ihn macht. Als Homer und Michael, der sich selbst eingewiesen hat, entlassen werden, verbreitet Bart die Neuigkeit, dass Michael Jackson auf dem Weg ist, worauf die Einwohner von Springfield sich beim Haus der Simpsons versammeln, um ihn zu empfangen. Als der grosse, weisse "Michael Jackson" aus dem Auto aussteigt sind die Leute natürlich entgeistert.
Michael wohnt dann kurz bei den Simpsons und schreibt gemeinsam mit Bart ein Lied als Geburtstagsgeschenk für Lisa, welches sie Lisa gemeinsam vortragen. Während dem anschliessenden Abschied verrät "Michael Jackson" mit seiner echten, viel tieferen und rauheren Stimme seinen echten Namen und erklärt, dass er früher nie gemocht wurde, weshalb er eines Tages anfing "so" (mit der Stimme von Michael Jackson) zu reden, worauf ihn die Menschen mochten, weshalb er so weitermachte.

Die Folge bringt einige Anspielungen auf Michael Jacksons Manierismen wie den mit Pailetten besetzten, weissen Handschuh, aber nichts in Richtung Pädophilie; der Witz war im wesentlichen, dass Michal Jackson eine Figur spricht, die sich (vermeintlich) für Michael Jackson hält. Im Wesentlichen ging es in der Folge um die Beziehung zwischen Bart und Lisa, die wegen Lisas nahendem Geburtstag und Barts mangelndem Interesse daran auf die Probe gestellt wird. Dementsprechend war die Folge kein Nonstop-Gagfeuerwerk, sondern mehr auf der gefühlvollen Seite. Gerade deshalb ist es sehr schade, dass sie die Folge komplett kippen.


----------



## DeathMD (8. März 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand eigentlich, was genau der Gag in der Szene war? Es geht ja um eine alte Folge. FALLS der Gag mit der bekannten Tatsache kokettiert, dass MJ sich nun mal gern mit Kindern umgab, zu tun hat, wäre es rein logisch nachvollziehbar, da man damit einem Shitstorm von gewissen Leuten, die keinen Humor haben, entgeht.



Genau weiß ich es auch nicht mehr, aber Homer kommt in eine Irrenanstalt und trifft dort auf jemanden der sich als Michael Jackson ausgibt. Homer kommt dann wieder raus und erfährt, dass Michael eigentlich nur freiwillig in der Anstalt ist und lädt ihn nach Hause ein. Es spricht sich natürlich herum, dass Michael Jackson bei den Simpsons ist und das Haus wird schon von Fans belagert, doch dann stellt sich heraus, dass es eben nur ein Betrüger ist. In all dem Trubel wird auf Lisa vergessen, die an dem Tag eigentlich Geburtstag hat, weshalb Michael und Bart dann einen Song für sie schreiben, "Happy Birthday Lisa".

In einer späteren Folge nimmt Bart auch darauf Bezug und meinte in etwa: "Ich durfte auch mal einen Irren der sich als Michael Jackson ausgab mit nach Hause nehmen, der dann ein paar Tage hier übernachtet hat."


----------



## HowdyM (8. März 2019)

Was für eine Hetzjagd um jemanden, der rechtskräftig freigesprochen wurde von ähnlichen Vorwürfen, seit Jahren jetzt tot ist und sich nicht mehr wehren kann, keine Gegendarstellung oder ähnliches abgeben kann etc. Für mich wäre das extrem peinlich, als Journalist da nachzutreten. Aber so ist das in der heutigen Zeit: Beweise sind nicht mehr von Belang, es reichen Gerüchte und ein Sozial-Media-Shitstorm und ein paar Leute, die unbedingt für Geld Quote machen wollen. Ich werfe nichts den Betroffenen vor, aber mit Sicherheit Ophra und Co. Wäre Jackson noch nicht tot, würde er tränenreich nächste Woche bei ihr sein, um noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit drauf zu lenken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. März 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Doku noch nicht, aber habe MJ damals "normal" verfolgt, und ich bin sicher, er hatte eine Art Peter Pan-Komplex, war also selbst noch eher wie ein Kind, und daher umgab er sich mit Kindern. Dabei sind vielleicht auch Dinge passiert, die Kinder untereinander machen und die strenggenommen vlt "sexueller Natur" sind.
> 
> Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass einige Kinder - vor allem im Nachhinein und wenn immer wieder drauf rumgeritten wird - gewisse Dinge zuerst harmlos fanden, aber dann eben doch als "Missbrauch" empfunden haben oder aber sich durch das ständige Grübeln eine Überzeugung über Dinge aufbauten, die so gar nicht passiert sind. D.h. es muss nicht sein, dass die absichtlich lügen nur wegen Geld, sondern dass sie rein psychologisch davon überzeugt sind. solche Phänomene sind ja längst bewiesen: erzähl nur lang genug eine Lüge, dann glaubt man sie irgendwann oder wird zumindest den Kern der Lüge nicht mehr als Unsinn abtun.
> 
> zB sagen wir mal, jemand spielt den Babysitter für eine 8jährige, und dann badet er sie mit bestem Willen und ohne Hintergedanken, weil das Kind unbedingt baden wollte - die Eltern kommen nach Hause und sehen den Mann, wie er der Tochter grad mit einem Schwamm in einer gewissen Region zu Werke zu gehen scheint. Viele Eltern würden denjenigen dann Missbrauch vorwerfen und ihn rauswerfen oder schlimmeres, und man würde der Tochter eintrichtern, dass da grad was ganz ganz ganz schlimmes passiert sei - klar, dass die Tochter dann für den Rest ihres Lebens denkt, sie sei missbraucht worden, und sogar durch die Reaktion der Eltern traumatisiert wurde. Selbst wenn sie anfangs den Eltern sagt, dass sie doch so gerne baden wollte, werden die Eltern ihr vermutlich was anderes eintrichtern, damit das Kind ja nicht denkt, es sei selber schuld gewesen (schuld an etwas, was ja gar nicht passiert ist... ). Und schon nach ein paar Tagen denkt das Kind: Onkel Bab Ysitter hat mich ganz böse angefasst.



Sehr interessante Annahme und ein Phänomen, was gar nicht so unüblich ist. Im Gegenteil. Kindern wird viel eingetrichtert und sie werden oft dahin gehend manipuliert, das die Eltern recht bekommen, wenn diese widerum eine Gefahr sehen, wo keine ist. Fängt ja schon beim simplen auf den Baum klettern an. "Nein, du kletterst da nicht hoch. Du tust dir sonst weh!" ist da sehr beliebt. 

Allerdings kann es sein, dass Kinder auch oft von selbst auf den Trichter kommen, ohne Außeneinwirkung, dass da was passiert sein könnte. Einfach, weil sich ab einem bestimmten Alter Schamgefühl entwickelt und Kinder oft erst im nachhinein realisieren, was da überhaupt passiert ist. Sie fühlen sich selbst ganz schnell in ihrer Wohlfühlzone gestört.


----------



## Jakkelien (8. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und jetzt hör ich mir ne Runde seine Hits an.
> 
> Angefangen mit _"Lisa, it's your Birthday":_
> 
> ...


*WEICHE! SATAN!!!!11*

Mhja. Hier geht es nur darum der Serie Aufmerksamkeit zu spendieren. Die Entfernung Apus hatte ja einen ähnlich absurden Hintergrund.


----------



## Kellykiller (8. März 2019)

Deshalb ist South Park einfach die bessere Serie. Die interessiert sowas einen Scheiß.


----------



## TheSinner (8. März 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Die Entfernung Apus hatte ja einen ähnlich absurden Hintergrund.



Apu is niemals entfernt worden. Es gab niemals Pläne Apu zu entfernen. Das beruht alles auf den Aussagen einer Person die in absolut keinster Art und Weise in den Entscheidungsprozess einbezogen ist für solche Dinge weil sie schlichtweg überhaupt nicht für die Serie arbeitet. Sorry, das nächste Mal besser erst die Fakten prüfen 

Zum Thema Jackson:

Das FBI hat 12 Jahre ermittelt. Zwölf. Jahre. Das FBI hat 0 Beweise gefunden. Null. Nada. Niente. Manchmal ist etwas einfach so wie es ist, egal wie sehr manche Menschen sich wünschen es wäre anders. 

'nuff said.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2019)

10 Jahre nach dem Tod des Kings, und passend wie zu nem "Jubiläum" wird die Akte Jackson neu aufgerollt ohne dass dabei neue Erkenntnisse herauskommen. Außer Quote und etwas Aufmerksamkeit bewirkt diese stark gelenkte Doku nix.

Die "Opfer" hatten vor Jackson Ableben genug Zeit und rechtliche Mittel um gegen ihn vorzugehen, sofern es ÜBERHAUPT etwas aufzudecken gab. Fakt ist dass wir nur eine Seite hören während die andere nicht mehr dazu in der Lage ist zu den wieder hochgekochten Vorwürfen äußern kann.

Jacksons Ruf hatte zu Lebzeiten bereits Schaden davongetragen, niemand gewinnt was dabei wenn jetzt posthum weiter drauf getreten wird. Mit seinem Tod ist jede Möglichkeit Licht in diese Verdächtigungen zu bringen mit ins Grab gegangen. Ende.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. März 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass einige Kinder - vor allem im Nachhinein und wenn immer wieder drauf rumgeritten wird - gewisse Dinge zuerst harmlos fanden, aber dann eben doch als "Missbrauch" empfunden haben oder aber sich durch das ständige Grübeln eine Überzeugung über Dinge aufbauten, die so gar nicht passiert sind. D.h. es muss nicht sein, dass die absichtlich lügen nur wegen Geld, sondern dass sie rein psychologisch davon überzeugt sind. solche Phänomene sind ja längst bewiesen: erzähl nur lang genug eine Lüge, dann glaubt man sie irgendwann oder wird zumindest den Kern der Lüge nicht mehr als Unsinn abtun.



Tatsächlich kam in den letzten Jahren heraus, dass eine erschreckend hohe Zahl von vermeintlichen Missbrauchsfällen (üblicherweise im familiären Umfeld) nie passiert sind sondern den vermeintlichen Opfern vom Therapeuten unabsichtlich aufsuggeriert wurden. Das Phänomen ist auch aus der Kriminalistik bekannt, wo Zeugen sich nach dem Verhör an Dinge erinnern, die sie nachweislich nicht wahrgenommen haben können und sogar Verbrechen gestehen die sie nie begangen haben. Und zwar nicht aufgrund von Druck, sondern weil ihre Erinnerung sich an die Version der Realität anpasst, die sie zu immer wieder zu hören bekommen.

Merke: Traue deinem eigenen Gehirn nur soweit, wie du es werfen kannst


----------



## Schalkmund (8. März 2019)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Zum Thema Jackson:
> 
> Das FBI hat 12 Jahre ermittelt. Zwölf. Jahre. Das FBI hat 0 Beweise gefunden. Null. Nada. Niente. Manchmal ist etwas einfach so wie es ist, egal wie sehr manche Menschen sich wünschen es wäre anders.


Tja, das ist halt so beim Thema Kindesmissbrauch, das bleibt kleben, ganz egal, wie viele Gerichte den Angeschuldigten freisprechen.  Die öffentliche Meinung sagt in dem Fall halt immer:"Wo Rauch ist da ist auch Feuer."


----------



## Loosa (8. März 2019)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ja, ja das Gute Neue PC rechtsverständnis:
> 
> Hier sind es nur Anschuldigungen und es gab mal sowas wie: Man ist solange unschuldig bis eine Tat zweifelsfrei Nachgewiesen und man rechtskräftig verurteilt ist, genauso wie "In dubio pro reo"



Vor Gericht sollte und muss das so gelten, absolut. Die öffentliche Meinung hat sich aber noch nie darum geschert. Was ist daran neu? Warum ist BILD wohl seit Jahrzehnten so erfolgreich? "Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum" ist 1974 erschienen. Auch schon PC Rechtsverständnis? 

Um was muss sich eine Marke wohl mehr kümmern?


Das Verhalten des Pöbels darf man gerne verurteilen. Oder das Bedienen dieses Geifers. Aber im Westen nichts Neues, da muss man sich gar nicht echauffieren, als hätte man sowas noch nie gesehen. Ein Mittel dagegen wäre langsam mal Zeit, aber wir werden wohl einfach nicht schlauer.


----------



## Frullo (9. März 2019)

Ich werde wohl nie begreifen, warum man die (mutmasslichen oder tatsächlichen) Taten einer Person dazu verwendet, deren künstlerisches Schaffen abzuwerten... Ja, Polanski ist aus den USA abgehauen weil er sich an einer minderjährigen vergangen hatte, trotzdem bleiben seine Filme Kunst.


----------



## ICamus (9. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nie begreifen, warum man die (mutmasslichen oder tatsächlichen) Taten einer Person dazu verwendet, deren künstlerisches Schaffen abzuwerten... Ja, Polanski ist aus den USA abgehauen weil er sich an einer minderjährigen vergangen hatte, trotzdem bleiben seine Filme Kunst.



Das hat was mit politischer Agenda und Geschichtsrevisionismus zu tun. Teile deinen Gedankengang jedoch.


----------



## Loosa (9. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Das hat was mit politischer Agenda und Geschichtsrevisionismus zu tun. Teile deinen Gedankengang jedoch.


Es ist wirklich erschreckend wie Geschichte verbogen wird.

Als ich wegen einer Diskussion bezüglich Schneekatastrophe in den 70ern und der Aussage das wir direkt auf die nächste Eiszeit zusteuern mal danach googelte vielen mir Artikel vor ein paar Jahren auf wo das komplett dementiert wurde und nur vereinzelte Wissenschaftler das gesagt haben sollen !

Damals war das alles andere als vereinzelt, es hatte den Tenor in der Größenordung wie Heute der für jede Veränderung universal offene "Klimawandel"


----------



## Loosa (9. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich erschreckend wie Geschichte verbogen wird.



Politische Agenda war aber traditionell schon immer Wertekonservativ und der Industrie zugewendet. Das politische Klima schlägt weltweit immer mehr in diese Richtung. Ich kann die unterstellte Biegung deswegen nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Dass das Thema Klima trotzdem so langsam einschlägt liegt vielleicht auch am Verhältnis von etwa 98 Wissenschaftlern zu 2? 

(ein Trostpflaster sehe ich aber, die Theorie, dass wir eigentlich auf eine Eiszeit zusteuern müssten und unsere Verschmutzung dem entgegenwirkt)

Im Januar kam eine coole Doku zur Schneekatastrophe von vor 40 Jahren. Da brach fast alles zusammen, irre was damal abging. Und heute würde uns das umso stärker treffen. Kann auch heute passieren, weil es Extreme immer gibt. Aber Wetter ist nicht gleich Klima und der Trend ist mehr als deutlich.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Im Januar kam eine coole Doku zur Schneekatastrophe von vor 40 Jahren. Da brach fast alles zusammen, irre was damal abging. Und heute würde uns das umso stärker treffen. Kann auch heute passieren, weil es Extreme immer gibt. Aber Wetter ist nicht gleich Klima und der Trend ist mehr als deutlich.


Ich hab es hier in Kiel Live und in Farbe erlebt, auf den Land war das noch deutlich extremer.

MMn würde das heute sogar deutlich heftiger ausfallen, sowas wie Lebenmittelläden um die Ecke gibt es auf dem Land ja kaum noch, da ist das Chaos ohne funktionierende Verkehrsanbindung vorprogrammiert.
Aber selbst Discounter in den Städten haben heutzutage kaum noch Lagerhaltung, wenn da der Verkehr zum erliegen kommt, Prost Mahlzeit !


----------



## Loosa (9. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich hab es hier in Kiel Live und in Farbe erlebt, auf den Land war das noch deutlich extremer.
> 
> MMn würde das heute sogar deutlich heftiger ausfallen, sowas wie Lebenmittelläden um die Ecke gibt es auf dem Land ja kaum noch, da ist das Chaos ohne funktionierende Verkehrsanbindung vorprogrammiert.
> Aber selbst Discounter in den Städten haben heutzutage kaum noch Lagerhaltung, wenn da der Verkehr zum erliegen kommt, Prost Mahlzeit !



Damals wurden sogar Panzer eingesetzt und sind steckengeblieben. Heute wäre sowas noch katastrophaler! Wenn der Strom ausfällt haben Krankenhäuser nur für 6 Stunden Reserve. Alles danach wäre tödlich. Supermärkte haben in den Städten nur für drei Tage gelagert. In unserer vernetzten Welt kann man sich so einen Zustand kaum vorstellen, aber falls er mal eintritt wären wir extremer betroffen als je zuvor. Wer könnte denn heute noch eine Woche autark überleben?

Verbogene Geschichte sehe ich aber trozdem seeehr einseitig. Und nicht in der Richtung die gerne unterstellt wird. 

Ups, sorry, so langsam wird das ne Themaverfehlung. Nochmal zurück zu MJ.



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Tja, das ist halt so beim Thema Kindesmissbrauch, das bleibt kleben, ganz egal, wie viele Gerichte den Angeschuldigten freisprechen.



Jackson interessiert mich nicht großartig. Sein ABC war ganz nett, aber mit dem Rest kann ich nicht viel anfangen. Will gerne glauben, dass er ein musikalisches Genie war und ein ganzes Genre prägte.

Aber er war auch, von Kindestagen, eine zutiefst zerstörte Person. Armer Kerl, mit Sicherheit. Ob es sexuellen Missbrauch gab will ich nicht beurteilen. Aber sich in seiner Traumwelt mit Kindern umgeben, auch wenn er sich selbst als solches fühlte? Sie an sich zu binden und bei Bedarf, wenn sie ihm zu alt wurden, auszutauschen? Egoistischer Machtmissbrauch.
Sex ist ein Aspekt von Missbrauch, aber im Grunde dreht es sich vor allem um Macht.


Kunst (und Wissenschaft) wird schon immer als Gratwanderung zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn beschrieben. Vielleicht geht das nicht anders. Aber wieviel Kollateralschaden will man dafür in Kauf nehmen? Bin da mal über eine gruselige Grafik gestolpert... wenn du berühmt genug bist wird dir alles verziehen. Finde ich gerade leider nicht, vielleicht von Bill Maher. Aber es war plakativ.
Aber, siehe R. Kelley (Bill Cosby und so viele andere), vielleicht ändert sich daran gerade was.

Verlieren wir dadurch Kunst und Idole? Ist das Ergebnis es wert? Wieviel Zerstörung ist dafür akzeptabel?


----------



## Worrel (9. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Kunst (und Wissenschaft) wird schon immer als Gratwanderung zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn beschrieben. Vielleicht geht das nicht anders. Aber wie viel Kollateralschaden will man dafür in Kauf nehmen?


Wer _was-auch-immer _tut, muß dafür vor Gericht gerade stehen. Einen Bekanntheits-Milderungs Bonus darf es vor Gericht nicht geben. Was Leute dann privat meinen, ist eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer _was-auch-immer _tut, muß dafür vor Gericht gerade stehen. Einen Bekanntheits-Milderungs Bonus darf es vor Gericht nicht geben. Was Leute dann privat meinen, ist eine ganz andere Sache.


Ich bin da voll bei Dir.
Leider zeigte die deutsche Justiz in der Vergangenheit mehrfach, dass Prominente mit Geld bei uns deutlich gemütlicher davon kommen als der "kleine Mann" 

Dieses nachträgliche auf MJ rumtrampeln (das wäre bei jeder anderen Person genauso) finde ich ebenso furchtbar wie das mediale Vorverurteilen von Leuten die noch nicht mal den Gerichtsraum von Innen gesehen haben.
Wobei letzteres aktuell zumindest ja eher nur "Promis" betrifft.


----------



## MichaelG (9. März 2019)

Naja Promis z.B. werden auch schnell mal vorverurteilt und an den Pranger gestellt und brauchen gefühlt ewig (wenn es überhaupt funktioniert), daß sie sich bzw. ihr Ruf sich davon erholt (egal ob die Anwürfe gerechtfertigt waren oder nicht). Stichwort: Kachelmann, Stichwort: Michael Jackson...


----------



## HandsomeLoris (9. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Vor Gericht sollte und muss das so gelten, absolut. Die öffentliche Meinung hat sich aber noch nie darum geschert. Was ist daran neu? Warum ist BILD wohl seit Jahrzehnten so erfolgreich? "Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum" ist 1974 erschienen. Auch schon PC Rechtsverständnis?
> 
> Um was muss sich eine Marke wohl mehr kümmern?
> 
> ...


Im Kern hast du schon recht, aber heute hat das ganz andere Ausmasse angenommen und das ist durchaus der PC Culture geschuldet. Damals war es ein Zeitungsartikel und dementsprechend limitiert, wobei der Schaden auch da schon beträchtlich sein konnte. Man konnte aber wenn nötig rechtlich dagegen vorgehen, um sich (wenigstens teilweise) zu rehabilitieren.
Heute erreicht das, dem Internet sei Dank, sofort viel grössere Ausmasse und die Firmen fühlen einen enormen Druck, umgehend und ohne die Fakten zu prüfen zu reagieren, um nicht selbst in die Kritik zu geraten, und das ist ganz klar auf die PC Culture zurückzuführen. 
Als "damals" die Jörg Kachelmann-Geschichte losging, beschloss Meteo Schweiz, zunächst den Prozessausgang abzuwarten und erst dann über die weitere Zusammenarbeit zu entscheiden (die sie schliesslich kündeten). So was wäre heute (zumindest auf der anderen Seite des Teichs) völlig undenkbar: die Schweine schützen einen Vergewaltiger!
Das andere Problem ist, dass der Nachhall deutlich geringer ausfällt als der ursprüngliche Aufschrei: Die Verhaftung von Jörg Kachelmann ist die Titelseite, die Nachricht wird lang und breit durchgekaut. Die Verurteilung des "Opfers" wegen Falschaussage, Rufschädigung usw. ist dann aber, wenn überhaupt, nur noch eine kurze Randnotiz; in den Schweizer Zeitungen wurde das praktisch gar nicht aufgegriffen.

Darüber, dass in unserer schnelllebigen Welt mal eben eine Existenz zerstört wird, ohne zweimal darüber nachzudenken, darf man sich meiner Meinung nach deshalb durchaus echauffieren.


----------



## Bonkic (9. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> 2003-2005 gab es einen Prozeß wegen angeblichen Kindesmißbrauchs. Die Klägerfamilie verwickelte sich allerdings in Widersprüche und hatte offensichtlich gelogen. Zeugen der Verteidigung waren ua. Safechuck und Robson, die beide aussagen, daß Jackson sie nie unsittlich angefaßt hätte. Der Prozeß endete in einem Freispruch. Allerdings zahlte Jackson trotzdem 20 Mio an die Kläger.



das war ein zivilprozeß, da gibt's keinen "freispruch". 
jackson hat die 20 millionen nicht "trotzdem", also zum spaß oder aus reinem good-will gezahlt. die zahlung war bestandteil einer außergerichtlichen einigung, also eines deals. ein keineswegs unüblicher vorgang. wie man das jetzt interpretiert, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 

ich persönlich hab eigentlich gar keine meinung dazu: an der geschichte kann was dran sein - kann aber auch nicht. das ist die krux bei derartigen delikten. wirkliche gewißheit werden wir vermutlich niemals haben.


----------



## suggysug (9. März 2019)

Selbst wenn er all dies getan hat.

Seine Musik hat eine Generation geprägt.
*Es ist das schlimmere Verbrechen der Art Kulturgut zu verbannen.*

Nach dieser Logik müssten wir ganz andere Werke verbannen. (ZB die Bibel) Eine Schande das selbst nach seinen Tod nur diese Tat wichtig zu sein scheint.

Meine Aussage ist auch darauf bezogen das Radiosender anfangen seine Musik nicht mehr zu spielen.
Wie:
• BBC Radio 2 (Großbritannien)
• NRK (Norwegen mit NRK P1, NRK P2, NRK P3
• CKOI (Kanada)
• Rhythme (Kanada)
• The Beat (Kanada)

Quelle: https://www.waz.de/panorama/michael...k-nach-hbo-doku-aus-programm-id216588473.html


----------



## ICamus (9. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Selbst wenn er all dies getan hat.
> 
> Seine Musik hat eine Generationen geprägt.
> *Es ist das schlimmere Verbrechen der Art Kulturgut zu verbannen.*
> ...



Wäre echt schlimm wenn man aus der eigenen Geschichte, oder Filmen wie Monuments Men nichts gelernt hätte.


----------



## Worrel (9. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das war ein zivilprozeß, da gibt's keinen "freispruch".


lt Wikipedia: 
_"Am 13. Juni 2005 wurde Michael Jackson in allen Anklagepunkten von den Geschworenen einstimmig *freigesprochen.*"_



> jackson hat die 20 millionen nicht "trotzdem", also zum spaß oder aus reinem good-will gezahlt. die zahlung war bestandteil einer außergerichtlichen einigung, also eines deals. ein keineswegs unüblicher vorgang. wie man das jetzt interpretiert, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


Zur Erklärung kann man ua. seine Kindheit heranziehen, aus deren Zuständen er sich als Erwachsener endlich in die Selbstbestimmung befreit hatte und daß er für die Ermittlungen in Vorbereitung auf die Gerichtsverhandlungen sich nackt fotografieren lassen mußte, (wohl um Beschreibungen seines Penis von den Klägern zu veri- oder falsifizieren)
Nimmt man dann noch hinzu, daß neben diesem für ihn ungewohnten Kontrollverlust über sein Leben (von Demütigung mal ganz abgesehen) die Prozeßdauer über 2 Jahre auch jede Menge Streß bedeutet und 20 Mio für ihn zu der Zeit wahrscheinlich Peanuts waren, könnte man durchaus davon ausgehen, daß er sich einfach ein Ende des Prozesses erkauft hat, um endlich seine Ruhe zu haben; damit das endlich vorbei ist. Das kann ich selbst für den Fall, daß er wirklich zu 100% unschuldig wäre, nachvollziehen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> lt Wikipedia:
> _"Am 13. Juni 2005 wurde Michael Jackson in allen Anklagepunkten von den Geschworenen einstimmig *freigesprochen.*"_



das muss wieder ein anderer prozeß gewesen sein
ich bezog mich auf dieses zivilgerichtliche verfahren, das durch die zahlung der ewähnten 20 mio. beigelegt wurde. in dem strafprozeß in dem dieser fall vielleicht mitverhandelt wurde (?), wurde er tatsächlich freigesprochen. stimmt. 



> Zur Erklärung kann man ua. seine Kindheit heranziehen, aus deren Zuständen er sich als Erwachsener endlich in die Selbstbestimmung befreit hatte und daß er für die Ermittlungen in Vorbereitung auf die Gerichtsverhandlungen sich nackt fotografieren lassen mußte, (wohl um Beschreibungen seines Penis von den Klägern zu veri- oder falsifizieren)
> Nimmt man dann noch hinzu, daß neben diesem für ihn ungewohnten Kontrollverlust über sein Leben (von Demütigung mal ganz abgesehen) die Prozeßdauer über 2 Jahre auch jede Menge Streß bedeutet und 20 Mio für ihn zu der Zeit wahrscheinlich Peanuts waren, könnte man durchaus davon ausgehen, daß er sich einfach ein Ende des Prozesses erkauft hat, um endlich seine Ruhe zu haben; damit das endlich vorbei ist. Das kann ich selbst für den Fall, daß er wirklich zu 100% unschuldig wäre, nachvollziehen.



vieles ist denkbar. keine ahnung, was ich glauben soll, wie gesagt.


----------



## Worrel (9. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Quelle: https://www.waz.de/panorama/michael...k-nach-hbo-doku-aus-programm-id216588473.html





> "... die Frage stellen, ob das künstlerische Werk durch justiziable Vorgänge neu bewertet werden muss.“


Ähm, nein, das muß nicht "neu bewertet" werden. MJs "Thriller" Video ist beispielsweise wegweisen und prägend für die 80er. Das ändert sich exakt zu 0%, selbst, wenn sich herausstellen würde, daß MJ mal ein Kind totgef... und im Häcksler zu Frikadellen verarbeitet hätte.


----------



## Worrel (9. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das muss wieder ein anderer prozeß gewesen sein


Richtig, das war der 1993/4er Prozeß. Die beiden Protagonisten der neuen Doku hatten 2004/5 Jackson mit Aussagen verteidigt und 2005 wurde Jackson freigesprochen und zahlte trotzdem 20Mio,

Ich hatte nur Aspekte aufgelistet, die die beiden Protagonisten der neuen Doku betreffen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. März 2019)

Hat jemand zufällig irgendeine gute Quelle, die sich der Dokumentation objektiv annimmt und auch die Kontra-Argumente aufschlüsselt? 
Ist irgendwie schwer da was verlässliches zu finden, dass sich nicht auf eine Seite der Geschichte beschränkt.


----------



## xaan (9. März 2019)

Können sie den Charakter nicht einfach neu synchronisieren? Hat er denn da sich selbst gespielt?


----------



## Worrel (9. März 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Können sie den Charakter nicht einfach neu synchronisieren? Hat er denn da sich selbst gespielt?


Siehe hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ael-jackson-wird-gestrichen.html#post10221098


----------



## Maiernator (10. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das muss wieder ein anderer prozeß gewesen sein
> ich bezog mich auf dieses zivilgerichtliche verfahren, das durch die zahlung der ewähnten 20 mio. beigelegt wurde. in dem strafprozeß in dem dieser fall vielleicht mitverhandelt wurde (?), wurde er tatsächlich freigesprochen. stimmt.
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem an den damaligen Anschuldigungen ist das sie schlicht unwahr waren und man das aufgrund der Hintergrund Geschichte der betreffenden Familien weiß,
Bei den ersten Ermittlungen ging das Ganze von dem Vater des Jungen aus der später dann auch Suizid begang (der Junge hat später auch zugegeben das der Vater ihm das aufgrund von Geldgier eingetrichtert hatte), bei der anderen Familie wurden auch Prominente wie Chris Tucker belästigt und Michael eingehend vor diesen gewarnt. Selbes Spiel, die Familie wollte fett von Jackson abcashen.
Das Jackson selbst nen Weirdo war bestreitet wohl niemand, aber keine Wunder bei der Kindheit bzw dem Leben.


----------



## suggysug (6. April 2019)

Neues Futter für die Thematik um Michael Jackson.
https://www.welt.de/kultur/medien/article191379689/Michael-Jackson-Doku-Leaving-Neverland-Biograf-findet-Fehler.html


----------



## Worrel (6. April 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> https://www.welt.de/kultur/medien/article191379689/Michael-Jackson-Doku-Leaving-Neverland-Biograf-findet-Fehler.html
> 
> 
> > „Wie wäre es, wenn wir mal addieren, wie oft MJ insgesamt mit den Söhnen anderer Leute geschlafen hat: Waren es Hunderte Nächte oder Tausende?“


Wie wäre es denn, man würde nur die nachgewiesenen Straftaten addieren (nur so aus Spaß mal die Unschuldsvermutung berücksichtigend), dann wären das ... ähm, nun ja: null.


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, man würde nur die nachgewiesenen Straftaten addieren (nur so aus Spaß mal die Unschuldsvermutung berücksichtigend), dann wären das ... ähm, nun ja: null.



naja gut, ich wäre ja auch dafür keine Medien mehr von Verlagen zu konsumieren deren Nachrichten sich auf ANGST, HASS, TITTEN, WETTERBERICHT zusammenfassen lässt :shrug:


----------

